# 2 things I will never go back to



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

I will never go back to the traditional lace-up snowboarding boots. I just got a new pair of thirtytwo 86 fast track boots and the new lacing system where all you have to do is pull TWO strings to clip them to the side is so freaking easy!!! Or those boots with the dial adjuster those are great as well! 

Another thing I will never go back to is a traditional on "top of the toe" strap. Ever since I tried the toe straps that fit snugly over the tips of your feet, my riding stance feels much more solid and no more pressure points on my feet! 

If you have yet to experience what I'm talking about, I say go for it. Maybe you'll never go back to "old-fashioned" set-ups again.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm with you on both accounts. As soon as I tried my first toecap strap on a set of Burton Cartels I bought back in '04, I knew I'd never go back. Same with laces when I got the original Salomon F-boots with speedlacing in '03.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm opposite. I will never go back to any type of speed laces. The dial ones you speak of is BOA which are great. Have fun re-tightening your speed laces after every run.

I agree with toe cap straps. Those are comfy


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Leo said:


> I'm opposite. I will never go back to any type of speed laces. The dial ones you speak of is BOA which are great. Have fun re-tightening your speed laces after every run.
> 
> I agree with toe cap straps. Those are comfy



Oh really? You have to tighten yours? Hmm, well I guess there are pros and cons to every type of boot but I haven't had that problem....yet? *hope not* 
But yes, toe caps are fantastic. I woo hoo'd during my first run with them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

i just recently got back into boarding. so my first day with toe caps (burton customs) was actually last weekend.:laugh:
i definately agree with everyone tho. I feel so much better on the board, everything just feels right.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

dellrides88 said:


> Oh really? You have to tighten yours? Hmm, well I guess there are pros and cons to every type of boot but I haven't had that problem....yet? *hope not*
> But yes, toe caps are fantastic. I woo hoo'd during my first run with them.


Yea, and I tried two different brands with speed lacing. Salomon and Ride. Both kept loosening up after my runs. I have an aggressive riding style though. Those boots were from 2007 though so I'm sure the tech got a little better. Still, if I do the quick lace stuff, it will definitely be a BOA Focus boot.

I still love traditional laces though. Once you tighten them, you don't have to worry about them for the rest of the day.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

Leo said:


> Yea, and I tried two different brands with speed lacing. Salomon and Ride. Both kept loosening up after my runs. I have an aggressive riding style though. Those boots were from 2007 though so I'm sure the tech got a little better. Still, if I do the quick lace stuff, it will definitely be a BOA Focus boot.
> 
> I still love traditional laces though. Once you tighten them, you don't have to worry about them for the rest of the day.


My Salomons do the same thing. So im now on the market for some BOAs maybe, or old fashion lace, just not set on what to get yet. OP mind if i jack this thread?:laugh:


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

im with leo, i had some cheap boa boots that loosened up after every single run. i doubt thats a problem with expensive boots that i cant afford but now i have old fashioned laces and i tie them when i start and never touch em til its time to take em off. i dont like to caps either, i lose a lot of toeside response and since i suck at snowboarding i still need that.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

Totally with you there. This year I bought a pair of speed-lace Northwaves that have been good so far, and I now have toe cap bindings. I think I bought my old setup ('03?) right before the toe cap bindings came out. I wish I'd held out for the extra year. They definitely feel a lot better. As far as speed-lacing systems go, I've seen some pretty bad ones (DC anyone?) but they seem to vary significantly from brand to brand. *shrug* I haven't heard any negative things about Northwave yet, so I'm hoping my pair will hold up.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Northwave SL2 is just so damn comfortable and easy...


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll not go back to traditional lace up.... or BOA. Northwave SL2 is great, except trying to get replacement laces was a pain.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

burton moto's....have been legit for me for over 2 seasons now....and less than 90 bucks

and as far as cap straps, i like the ones that you can adjust to whereever you want on your toe, the way the 390's have it


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

I've had Burton Rulers (Boa) and i'm going to get traditional lacings now, thinking about forum antenna... Looks decent and it's cheap.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Matuuh said:


> I've had Burton Rulers (Boa) and i'm going to get traditional lacings now, thinking about forum antenna... Looks decent and it's cheap.


Burton Rulers don't use BOA. Unless you're talking about the speed lacing, which is different.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

BurtonX8 said:


> Burton Rulers don't use BOA. Unless you're talking about the speed lacing, which is different.


Woops, yeah I meant speed zone lacing.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I have boots with the Focus BOA system and I really like it. That said, I think I'd prefer regular laces because it seems to me you get less "boot" for your money when going with BOA.

My next boots probably won't be BOA.


----------



## Projunt (Oct 25, 2012)

How do you guys keep your fast track fully tight when first getting them?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

This thread is so old the OP doesn't even have an account anymore.

Maybe start a new one in 'boots' and ask your question there :thumbsup:


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

I completely disagree with you on boot lacing systems. Traditional laces allow you to control the force each section of the boot puts on your foot. I have a narrow heal, wide forefoot, and flat feet. Every single "pull" system leaves my ankle too tight and my foot too loose. The double "pull" systems allow me to properly pressure my foot and ankle appropriately, but not as good as laces.

I can tie my boots up properly in a few minutes at the beginning of the day. They don't come off until I'm done. Speed lacing systems will allow me to get on the slopes 1 minute faster (assuming I'm the slow one) at the expense of a poorer fit.

No thanks.

FYI, this experience comes after spending 5 hours in two shops trying everything they had in my stiffness range/size. Proper lacing was better every time.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

I like the BOA, K2 Maysis. No problems yet. I have some of the toe caps that would work with my cartels but I haven't switched them out yet, looks like they might take longer to get n them on the top of the hill.


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

I hated my BOA boots, ride anthems. They were single zone though, just not right for my foot, I need dual zone. 

I didn't mind re tightening it was just reaching down and clicking twice


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I loves me a good thread from the dead! 

Not that the OP cares anymore, but I second him. I am glad that the days of toe straps are long gone (for most companies anyway! :cheeky4 and I don't miss doing up laces. I'm on my third pair of Burton speed lace boots (the dual zone system) and I like them a lot. I tend to moderately tighten the foot section, and tighten the ankle/calf section much more.

God I still remember adding a third strap to my bindings in the 90's to get as much support as possible!!!

Another thing I didn't miss but I'm going back to is the 4x4 binding mount system. I like Burton's channel but unfortunately they don't make a board that interests me anymore. The Custom X isn't bad but I want something more purpose built.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't like Boas. I have a pair of Northwave Devines and noticed 2 other people liked their quick lacing system, Devines got it. At first I thought the side things were annoying, but got use to them. I love my speed lacing system on the northwaves. I never re-tighten them like I would do with traditional boots. These boots are so awesome, the best I ever had. I never had a pair last this long.

I won't go back to Burton Boots. The Devines made 2 seasons, never had a pair last that long. I am getting another pair once I have money. For now I probably have the most trashed pair on the mountain.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have used 1 pair of traditional lace boots, 1 pair of BOA boots, and 1 pair of double BOA boots. Double BOAs were the best for me and it wasn't even close. I could never seem to get the regular laces tight enough for me (maybe just a bad fitting boot idk). When I got the single BOAs I like them. But now that I have double BOAs, it would be hard to go back to the singles.

As far as toe caps. I find it hard to believe that anyone could go back to traditional over-the-top straps after using toe caps. My first pair of bindings were some crappy no namers with traditional straps and I thought they worked fine. Then I got Union bindings and they held my boot in soooo much better! I tried using my old board/bindings later once and it felt so weird. Now I've got some Ride bindings with the thin-grip straps and those are sick as well. People who haven't used toe cap straps have no clue what they'er missing


----------

